# Van accessible parking at R-2 Group parking decks



## tom (Aug 31, 2010)

I would appreciate your expert opinion/advice concerning req's seen at 2006 IBC 1106.5. When and what is height requirement for van accessible spaces under R-2 groups. 98" per ICC/ANSI? How many regular spaces are needed before I require a van accessible space?  I am getting differing opinions from others. I have the commentary but still some confusion. As always, many thanks


----------



## mark handler (Aug 31, 2010)

IBC 1106.5 Van Spaces – For every six or fraction of six accessible spaces, *at least one shall be a van accessible space*.

1106.2 Groups R-2 and R-3. *Two percent, but not less than one,* of each type of parking space provided for occupancies in Groups R-2 and R-3, which are required to have Accessible, Type A or Type B dwelling or sleeping units, shall be accessible.

Where parking is provided within or beneath a building, accessible parking spaces shall also be provided within or beneath the building.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2010)

98" per ICC/ANSI? 98" under ADAAg too

How many regular spaces are needed before I require a van accessible space? Short answer NONE the very 1st space needs to be van accessible


----------

